# HGVC and Fiesta Americana



## ascacho (Sep 12, 2016)

Does anyone know if the alliance of these two companies is still in effect?
Could I buy HGVC in Mexico?  Do they sell their product there? or is it all done through Fiesta Americana?  Do they have a Sales floor for HGVC?
Thanks for the feedback..!


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 12, 2016)

Fiesta has its own points system that translates to HGVC for reservations. It's not the same company running the two. 

FAs system also allows for stays at FA hotels which is not available to HGVC members. 

The Mexican resorts are listed on HGVCs page and you book them over the phone. The one in Cabo San Lucas is fantastic and the one in Cancun is pretty nice but much smaller.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 12, 2016)

Fiesta Americana points can be used 1 for 1 with HGVC points for stays at HGVC resorts - 7000 FAVC points = 7000 HGVC points.

FAVC points can also be used in Posadas Hotels all over Mexico and for Open Season.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's an old thread about Fiesta Americana Vacation Club (FAVC) ownership (2013) -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199148


----------



## chrisdu (Sep 14, 2016)

FAVC owners used to be able to book HGVC hawaii resorts, but that stopped early this year. Not sure when it will be back

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Sep 15, 2016)

Background:
I am trying to understand FAVC.    So I am hoping that someone can help with answering my questions or correct any of my misconceptions.    I am very familiar with HGVC system.    I have read the FAVC 2015 membership guide (sorry, I couldn’t find the 2016 guide on the internet.)    We like FA-Los Cabos very much.    In fact, this will be our 3 trip in February.    Currently, we are using HGVC points to exchange into FA-Los Cabos.    Since HGVC members can not book the new 3-bedroom phase III & IV inventory, we are left to book 2-2bedroom units (friends also like to go).   I am just thinking about options to ensure that we can continue to travel to and enjoy Los Cabos.

Questions (if I didn’t understand something correctly, please explain):



I was looking at the option of purchasing 10700 annual points at FA-Los Cabos (resale of course).   If I understand the membership rules, I would be allowed use the number of points (<= 10700) at FA-Los Cabos in the 9 to 12 month window (Home Resort).   If we picked February, this would allow us to book 3 bedroom plus villa (9600 points).      Is that correct?

If we wanted to pick the 3 bedroom premier villa (11500 points) in the above case, we would need to use club reservation (9 months to 1 month prior) and borrow 800 points from following year.    Is that correct?

Since I would be purchasing > 9600 points (10700 points) on resale, would this quality for Master Membership?

Thanks


----------



## Helaine (Sep 15, 2016)

GT75 said:


> Background:
> Questions (if I didn’t understand something correctly, please explain):
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you can buy 10,700 points at Los Cabos - the highest point units are 9600 or 11500, so if you want Los Cabos to be your home resort, you would need one of those.

1 - At 9 - 12 months you can't book >= 10,700 you have to book your whole week (all your points) on the checkin day (Friday, I think) like in HGVC, so you'd have to book 9600 or 11500. It would have to be the same size as well, so 9600 would get you a 3 BR Plus - if that's what you bought - or 11500 would get you a 3 BR premiere.

 2 - that is correct, but the difference in points is 1900 (11500 - 9600) to get to the 3 BR premiere with a club reservation.

3 - I don't know the answer to that.  Technically, that's true, but I don't know if they allow that with resale points.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the response Helaine.    That was very helpful.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 16, 2016)

I just noticed that some of the links in the old 2013 FAVC thread no longer work. 

Can someone post the link to the online FAVC 2015 or 2016 membership guide for others that might come along later asking for FAVC info? 

Thank you


----------



## Helaine (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's the 2015 member guide in English:
http://cms.posadas.com/posadas/Bran...ia_Socios/Guia_de_Socios_FAVC_2015_Ingles.pdf


----------



## almightychucho (Sep 28, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> I just noticed that some of the links in the old 2013 FAVC thread no longer work.
> 
> Can someone post the link to the online FAVC 2015 or 2016 membership guide for others that might come along later asking for FAVC info?
> 
> Thank you


Here are the links for the 2016 Member guides: 

FAVC Regular Members: 
https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Nuevos_en.pdf

FAVC Master Members:
https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Master_Nuevos_en.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Almightychucho & Helaine


----------

